
Commencement of a Class Action Lawsuit Against Intel - Deadolus
http://www.zlk.com/plsra-c/intel-corporation?wire=2
======
Deadolus
As per Equity alert from business wire[1]

[1]
[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20180124005981/en/EQU...](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20180124005981/en/EQUITY-
ALERT-Levi-Korsinsky-LLP-Reminds-Shareholders)

